
Trump and Sanders: winning 2016 by a thousand OODA loops - smacktoward
http://jasonlefkowitz.net/2016/02/trump-and-sanders-winning-2016-by-a-thousand-ooda-loops/
======
michaelwww
I wish I could upvote this more to get it on the front page because it makes
so much sense.

